# CRS - New Designer Captive Bred Clownfish (and other Captive Breds) Shipment Landed!



## Coral Reef Shop (Jun 3, 2013)

Due to overwhelming popularity of our previous Designer Clownfish shipment; we've followed up with more. 

Snowflakes
Blacker Ice
Black Ice
Midnight
Domino
Onyx
Premium Picasso
Gladiator
Flurry
Black Ocellaris
Ocellaris

Neon Dottybacks - Pseudochromis aldabraensis
Springeri Dottyback - Pseudochromis springeri
Sankeyi Dottyback - Pseudochromis sankeyi
Blue Stripe Neon Gobies - Elacatinus oceanops

Algagen Tisbe Copepods 8oz.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

It will help us if you post prices for the clownfish.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

loonie said:


> It will help us if you post prices for the clownfish.


I second that! In the market for a couple at the moment...


----------

